# App problem



## 39416 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a fifth generation Kindle, downloaded Google Play Store on it just fine, went to download the McDonald's app but the app says it may not be optimized for my device. I downloaded and installed the app anyway, but they were right, the app is not able to do what it's supposed to do on my Fire. (The app worked fine in the past, but I did a factory reset, so now I have to reload the app.) Anyone know a workaround? Something that will get my Fire able to handle the app? Thanks.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

That's the problem with fire tablets. They use an older version of Android and just can't handle newer apps. On mine, I find they still work more often than not, but not always and there really isn't anything we can do about it.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

What is it not doing that you think it should do? The reviews are all saying the,app is poor, so omit may be that rather than the kindle


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

It uses a modified rather than an " old version" of android, it should cope with any app, the issue,can be more that the play store apps are in a lot of cases poorly designed, which is why Amazon won't approve them, particularly they use a lot of ram and cpu, and ether slow down the kindle or won't work properly on the hard wear


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

This being particularly so on older lower speed models


----------



## 39416 (Mar 18, 2011)

It's the McDonald's app, it's very good, gives really good deals. I've been using it on my Fire for quite a while, saved a lot of money with it, gotten a lot of free stuff. But my Fire is two years old, was getting gummed up (wouldn't load my Kindle books anymore) so I did a factory reset which worked great, sped the Fire back to good as new. But when I re-loaded the McDonald's app it now won't detect my location which is necessary for it to show me the deals available. So it's hopeless? Just 'cause the Fire's two years old I can't have my McDonald's app anymore? Dang.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

loraininflorida said:


> It's the McDonald's app, it's very good, gives really good deals. I've been using it on my Fire for quite a while, saved a lot of money with it, gotten a lot of free stuff. But my Fire is two years old, was getting gummed up (wouldn't load my Kindle books anymore) so I did a factory reset which worked great, sped the Fire back to good as new. But when I re-loaded the McDonald's app it now won't detect my location which is necessary for it to show me the deals available. So it's hopeless? Just 'cause the Fire's two years old I can't have my McDonald's app anymore? Dang.


If you had told me that . Yesterday, you may well have. Had a free burger or two by. Now.

You need to turn on , location based services, which are under the wireless,settings


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Nb, there is really no need to go back to factory settings unless there is a,serious software  problem, you can get the same result, by getting rid of  hungry apps that run in the background  and running one of the many utilities that clean unwanted clutter off the device


----------



## 39416 (Mar 18, 2011)

Problem solved! I checked my location based services, which was on, but in my frustration I tapped it anyway which of course did nothing but turn it off. I tapped it back on, and a window popped up. Basically the window asked me if I wanted to soup up my location finding service. I agreed. Then checked my McDonald's app again, and it worked!. So apparently the Fire has two levels of location finding service, one more powerful than the other. One is apparently called "approximate location (network based)" and the other is called "precise location (GPS and network based)." Who knew?


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm pleased, i suspect its up dated the location function to a later version and one that compatable with the mcd app


----------

